# Die tote Stadt - 100 years old



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Good morning. Today, Dec. 4, 2020 is the 100th anniversary of one of the greatest operas of the 20th c, one of my favorites and one you should listen to if you don't know it. Erich Wolfgang Korngold's Die tote Stadt (The Dead City) was premiered in two German cities and was instantly taken up by opera houses all over. Until the rise of the Nazis, it was one of the most popular of all operas - not bad for a 19 year old composer. This is the recording I'll have on today:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Wonderful opera (one of my favorites, too), and wonderful recording.

A very recent performance at La Monnaie:


----------

